# Ψυχοδραστικές ουσίες - Εξαρτήσεις > Εξάρτηση από Αλκοόλ, Τζόγο >  Ο παππούς μου είναι αλκολικός

## the_downward_spiral

όταν ο παππούς μου πίνει αλκολ και παίρνει βαλιουμ αρχίζει και χορεύει και αυτό η μανα μου το θεωρεί χαρά.
όταν εγώ πίνω μπάφους και βγαίνω έξω με αποκαλεί ζάκι.

Ααααρα λιλιπουτιοι τρολλερς μου για να ζησει για να ζησει δωστε του αυτουνου χασισι.

----------


## BrokeN_DoLL

μωρε φταιει η κοινωνια που εχουν μυησει το χορταρακι στο απαγορευμενο του......και οι νοθειες φυσικα!αμα δεν σε επιρεαζει και δεν σε κανει πιο χαζο, δεν πειραζει :p

----------


## kerasi

Ωστε χορευει ο παππους ε? Ρε το μπαγασα, κρατιεται καλα φαινεται για να πηδαει σαν το κατσικι στο χορο. Μηπως παιρνει βιαγκρα? Η γιαγια τι λεει για ολα αυτα? Και βασικα τι χορους ξερει ο παππους? Νομιζω θα ειδοποιησω τον ψινακη να τον παρει στο ντανσινγκ γουιθ δε πουροσταρ αλλα εχουν ελεγχο αντιντοπινγκ εκει. Μπορεις να πηγαινες εσυ να κατουρας στη θεση του κ με το επαθλο μπορεις να παρεις οση παραμυθα γουσταρεις, οποτε μετα η μανα σου θα ξερει οτι εισαι πλουσιος κ θα λεει τι καλο παιδι που εισαι. Ειναι ευκαιρια εκει να μαθει κ το μυστικο της καλης πιτσας.

----------


## zoltar

Ο παππούς μου ήταν αλκοολικός...Αρρώστεια ανίατη..Πήγε να με σφάξει όταν ήμουν 10..Επειδή δεν έτρωγα skata.Αξέχαστη εμπειρία..Να πας απο σουγιά??Έλεος δηλαδη...Απο τότε τa τρώω όοολa μου τa skata..

----------


## kerasi

Ισως να ειχε φτιαξει σκατα η γιαγια για μεσημερι και να ελειπε εκεινη την ωρα ο δοκιμαστης του παλατιου, οποτε σε σκεφτηκε για να αποφυγει μια πιθανη δηλητηριαση. Ισως και να σε προοριζει για γευσηγνωστη. Ισως ο παπους να ηξερε οτι θα ρθει η κριση κ θα τρωγες σκατα οποτε σε προετοιμαζε απο μικρο, γτ οι παλιοι ξερουν κατι παραπανω απο μας και προβλεπουν το μελλον. Και λενε επισης οτι απο μικρος μαθαινεις για την καλη διατροφη.

----------


## the_downward_spiral

κερασι εκανα περιμενω να με διορισουν σφουγγοκολαριο στο παλατι της Ογκριμαρ αλλα ειναι λιγο δυσκολο να διαλεξουν εμενα . Οταν σπουδαζα εμαθα στο μαθημα της Πρωκτολογιας πως τα σκατα , αν δν βγαινουν απτο κωλο και αν δεν προοριζονται για φαγωμα αναπλαθουν εγκεφαλικα κυτταρα. Αυτο δεν κολλαει με τη συζητηση αλλα ειμαι υπο την επηρεια ελληνικης κανναβης. οποιος θελει να του κοψω καμια φουντα ας παρει στο 123-456-POTHEAD

----------


## masterridley

> κερασι εκανα περιμενω να με διορισουν σφουγγοκολαριο στο παλατι της Ογκριμαρ αλλα ειναι λιγο δυσκολο να διαλεξουν εμενα . Οταν σπουδαζα εμαθα στο μαθημα της Πρωκτολογιας πως τα σκατα , αν δν βγαινουν απτο κωλο και αν δεν προοριζονται για φαγωμα αναπλαθουν εγκεφαλικα κυτταρα. Αυτο δεν κολλαει με τη συζητηση αλλα ειμαι υπο την επηρεια ελληνικης κανναβης. οποιος θελει να του κοψω καμια φουντα ας παρει στο 123-456-POTHEAD

----------


## σακης

Mας εχουν παρει χαμπαρι και μας μοιραζουν αντιβιοτικα τζαμπα...χαχα....στο θεμα μας ομως τωρα...

Οι ψυχεδελικες συνιστωσεις του υπερπεραν, καπνιζοντας ποτ, προκαλουν στο ατομο υποτροπιαζουσες αλλα ταυτοχρονως εξελικτικες συμπεριφορες ως προς τον ιδιο, που οταν καταφερει και κανει το σκατο του παξιμαδι, αυτοματως καθισταται ετοιμος να αντιμετωπισει πασης φυσεως δυσκολια στην καθημερινοτητα του.

Υ.γ. Ρε λες να ξυπνουσαμε καποια στιγμη και να γινομασταν Μπετζαμιν Πρατον?........γιεαα....χαχαχα..

----------


## the_downward_spiral

Pump up the Diazepam!
Σάκη, ούτε τη διατριβή σου να κανες! χεχε.

----------


## the_downward_spiral

Συναδελφε Ζολταρ διαβαζα το καινουργιο τζερναλ οφ σαικαιτρι και τελικα καταρριπτονται πολλοι μυθοι...

" Η πλειοψηφια των νευρολογων, των φιλοσοφων του μυαλου και των δημοσιογραφων των επιστημων εχουν βρει την ιαση της ψυχωσης. Η λυση ειναι απλη λεει ο Dr.Sc.FapFap :" Στον πλανήτη Νορθρεντ που για να εχεις προσβαση πρεπει να κανεις υπτιο σε μια μπαρα δημητριακων, υπαρχουν ιαματικα λουτρα που καθαριζει το μυαλο οπως καθαριζει η νοικοκυρα ενα πορτοκαλι."

Ζολταρ, εσυ αν δεν ειχες το τρελοχαρτο που λεει οτι πασχεις απο ψυχωση θα εγραφες μαλακιες στο φορουμ μαζι μου ή θα κανες κατι δημιουργικο... Μπλέχ.

Τους δολοφονους του βαζουν λιγα χρονια μεσα και μετα ειναι ελευθεροι εγω εχω λευκο ποινικο μητρωο και ΠΡΕΠΕΙ να πηγαινω στον ψυχιατρο για να του λεω τι σκεφτομαι μπας και δεν γινει κανενα φονικο που δεν θα γινει μπας και δοκιμασουμε μια ΝΕΑ, ΑΠΟΤΕΛΕΣΜΑΤΙΚΗ θεραπεια που δεν θεραπευει την ψυχωση.

Του ειχα πει και ποια γουσταρα στο λυκειο ισως ηθελε να μαθει μπας και εχω ερωτομανια δεν ξερω πως διαολο λεγεται ...μπας και θα παω να τη βιασω...οι ψυχιατροι ειναι αρρωστοι οχι εγω λολ...

Αν σου φερονται σαν υπανθρωπο στο τελος γινεσαι...

Beware of the Ψsycho.

----------


## the_downward_spiral

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=pNr4xxVy1kg

----------


## kosmat

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=wWmRT...ailpage#t=172s

----------


## zoltar

Οι κρατούμενοι περαιτέρω υπόκεινται σε ειδική σχέση εξουσίασης, που καθιστά αυτή την ομάδα πολιτών ιδιαίτερα ευάλωτη σε καταχρήσεις. 

«οιονεί φυλακές» (παραμονή «ποινικών» κρατουμένων σε αστυνομικά κρατητήρια, θεραπευτική φύλαξη ακαταλογίστων ψυχικά ασθενών), τη νομιμότητα του εγκλεισμού, τα δικαιώματα των κρατουμένων (εκπαίδευση, θρησκευτική ελευθερία, υγειονομική περίθαλψη, ακώλυτη επικοινωνία με συνήγορο κ.ά.), τις τακτικές άδειες κρατουμένων, τη διάρκεια της κράτησης και την επαγγελματική αποκατάσταση και γενικότερα επανένταξη των αποφυλακισμένων.

----------

